
Mathematical Maturity - vinchuco
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mathematical_maturity
======
greenyoda
I was pleased to see how well these criteria apply to software development:

" _fearlessness in the face of symbols: the ability to read and understand
notation_ " -> the ability jump into a new code base and figure out what it
does

" _introduce clear and useful notation when appropriate (and not otherwise!)_
" -> the ability to create new abstractions when required, but to use well-
known abstractions when possible (and to not obfuscate code with unnecessary
abstractions)

" _a general facility of expression in the terse—but crisp and exact—language
that mathematicians use to communicate ideas_ " -> the ability to express
ideas concisely and elegantly in a programming language

Etc...

~~~
vinchuco
Makes sense. They are both magic: one is in runes (computer code) and the
other in scrolls (theorems).

